# Studium Maschinenbau- Erfahrungen und Berichte | Wer kann mir helfen?



## ich558 (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

schon seit einiger Zeit spiele ich mit dem Gedanken Maschinenbau zu studieren. Da ich es gern praxisbezogen und nicht nur theoretisch mag, möchte ich gerne an eine FH (in meinem Fall kommen Regensburg und Deggendorf in Frage).
Nur fühle ich mich noch unsicher bei der Entscheidung, vor allem da ich mit meinen 22 Jahren etwas spät damit anfange und ich ein Erststudium nicht abbrechen möchte und noch älter werde bis ich mal damit fertig bin 
Von all den technischen Bereichen reizt mich Maschinenbau am meisten, was den Themenbereich und vor allem die berufliche Aussicht angeht.
Mein Bedenken bestehen nur bei folgenden Sachen:

Mein Abi war schei$e- um es mal ganz direkt zu sagen.
 Ein Schnitt von 3,4 wobei ich in Mathe 3P hatte und in Physik (P-Seminar) 7P. 
Chemie hatte ich in der 10ten abgelegt. Ich war ein echt fauler Schüler. Ganz nach dem Motto "Minimaler Aufwand bei bestmöglichem Erfolg" oder "Note 4 ist bestanden, bestanden ist gut, gut ist ne 2".
Ich denke meine Faulheit lag darin begründet, dass ich einfach nicht wusste was ich nach dem Abi anstreben sollte. Folglich mangelte es kräftig an Motivation ("für was soll ich xy brauchen, können, lernen? Den Scheiß brauch ich ja sowieso nicht mehr!) und Begeisterung mich anzustrengen. 
Ich fragte mich beispielsweise wieso mein Freund sich in Kunst oder Musik so anstrengte und da soviel auf Schulaufgaben lernte, wenn doch diese Fächer, in meinen Augen, sinnlos sind und Keinen so interessieren können. Nun weiß ich es besser- für sein Medizinstudium braucht man eben einen 1,5er Schnitt. Er hatte eine Motivation und wusste was er tun muss.

Nun hab ich mangels Planlosigkeit nach dem Abi eine Ausbildung als Steuerfachangestellter in der Kanzlei meiner Eltern abgeschlossen. Leider konnte ich mich dafür auch nicht wirklich begeistern und es besteht auch keine nennenswerte Motivation dies weiter auszuüben. Ich bin auch einfach zu sehr Technik interessiert und kann mich in die trockene Steuer- Materie nicht hineinsteigern, selbst mit dem Hintergedanken auf eine verdammt gutverdienende Zukunft,falls ich mich hier weiterbilden würde.

Diese Voraussetzungen sprechen sicher nicht für ein Maschinenbau Studium mit Durchfallquoten jenseits von Gut und Böse.
Ich weiß wie anspruchsvoll und schwer dies ist, dennoch würde ich gerne ein paar Berichte von Usern hören, die hier angemeldet sind und Maschinenbau an einer Uni/ FH studieren bzw studiert haben.
- Wie war euer Abi
- Wie schwer/leicht tut ihr euch beim Studium
- Wie Zeitaufwendig ist es
- Was muss man vor Studienbeginn noch lernen/wiederholen um von Anfang an mitzukommen


Ich denke mir, wenn man genau weiß was auf einen zukomment gepaart mit der Motivation was man will kann man so ein Studium erfolgreich durchziehen!
Am liebsten wäre mir ein Duales Studium gewesen, jedoch bezweifle ich, dass ich mit meinem Schnitt irgendwo eine Chance haben kann von einem Unternehmen genommen zu werden.



In der Hoffnung es kommen eine Hand voll Berichte sag ich schon mal Danke im Voraus 

Grüße
ich


----------



## GrueneMelone (5. Mai 2015)

Hey,

habe in Rostock an der Uni studiert. Wenig gemacht fürs Abi, vergleichsweise schlechte Prüfungen gehabt, Abischnitt 2.0 (ja ich weiß klingt für viele sehr gut). 6 Semester studiert, Bachelorarbeit fertig gehabt und dann...

Regelungstechnik! Durchfallquote immer so bei 60% (30 von 80 Punkte zum Bestehen). Einmal fehlte 1Punkt beim zweiten Mal 2 Punkte, mündlich sind alle Teilnehmer an diesem Tag durchgefallen! Studiere jetzt deswegen Wirtschaftsingenierwesen (brauch nur noch die BWL-Sachen). Kann also durchaus beschissen laufen. Es fallen definitiv viele in den ersten drei Semestern durch! Da wird klar aussortiert in Fächern wie Mathe, Physik, Technische Mechanik...

In Mathe und Physik solltest du definitiv fit sein in den Grundzügen und solche Dinge schnell verstehen können.

FH ist meistens etwas einfacher, der Anspruch nicht ganz so hoch und akademisch. Bestimmt widersprechen mir jetzt viele. Es gibt durchaus sehr anspruchsvolle FHs - keine Frage. Mein Tipp fahr mal zu einer Uni und setz dich mal in eine Vorlesung.


----------



## Kinguin (5. Mai 2015)

Jedes Studium ist mit Pauken und Fleiß verbunden,wer sich da nicht an den Tisch setzt und lernt,kommt nicht weit.
Die ersten 3 Semester (also die ersten 1-2 Jahre) sind oftmals die Schwersten,hier wird aussortiert,hat man das geschafft nun dann sollte man auch den Rest des Studiums schaffen.
Es wäre schon gut,wenn man Mathe und Physik gewissen Grundlagen beherrscht,es heißt zwar,dass man bei 0 anfängt im Studium,aber die Dozenten ziehen das knallhart durch.

Ich möchte dir keine Angst machen,ein Studium ist durchaus zu schaffen nur muss man eben auch Einiges dafür tun.
Ich würde es versuchen,und überhaupt gucken,ob das was für dich ist. 

PS:ich bin selbst in einem technikbasierten Studium,4.Semester


----------



## niklasschaefer (5. Mai 2015)

Hi was ich auch empfehlen kann ist ein Studium im Bereich Mechatronik wird bei uns in BW als Duales Studium ausgeführt. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Mache die Ausbildung im Bereich MEchatronik und habe nächste Woche Prüfung! Nach 3 Jahren. Werde danach Techniker dran hängen. Maschinenbau ist auch super haben bei uns auch 2Leute studiert und die haben gemeint es ist zwar schwer aber wenn man sich hin hockt und Spaß hat dann kann man da auch nix falsch machen.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## XeT (5. Mai 2015)

Also mit den naturwissenschaftlichen Fächer und den Noten wird das mal sehr hart. Ein Studium ist nicht leichter als Schule. Da darfst du dir vieles erarbeiten. Da steht kein Lehrer und erklärt das 2-10mal. Oft 1mal und dann ist vorbei. Wenn ich deine ersten Sätze so lese hast du auch nie richtig lernen gelernt. Also möglich schon mit wenig Freizeit weil du recht viel "nachholen" musst


----------



## Kinguin (5. Mai 2015)

Achja als Ergänzung zu den Abinoten :
Mach dich deswegen nicht alleine verrückt,ist zwar blöd,wenn du früher nicht so gut mitgearbeitet hast,aber ich zb hatte 2,0 und das klingt zwar recht gut.
Aber ein Kumpel von mir hat 3,0 und wir sind von Leistungen her auf ähnlichem Stand.
Mit Fleiß lässt sich wirklich viel erreichen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich weiß wie anspruchsvoll und schwer dies ist, dennoch würde ich gerne ein paar Berichte von Usern hören, die hier angemeldet sind und Maschinenbau an einer Uni/ FH studieren bzw studiert haben.
> - Wie war euer Abi
> - Wie schwer/leicht tut ihr euch beim Studium
> - Wie Zeitaufwendig ist es
> - Was muss man vor Studienbeginn noch lernen/wiederholen um von Anfang an mitzukommen



Na dann will ich dir mal nen Bericht abliefern... 

1.) Mein Abi... ja, das war ne 2,6 mit der Kombination Englisch/Physik/Musik, die "schlechte" Note zu 90% darin begründet dass ich in dem alter eine extrem faule Sau war und damals schon wusste, dass sich später kein Mensch mehr für die Abi-Note interessieren wird (was tatsächlich stimmte wie ich jetzt mit knapp 30 Jahren weiß).

2.) Dazu zunächst der Hintergrund: Ich habe erst was anständiges gelernt wie man so schön sagt (Werkstoffprüfer, da war ich mit 94% auch besser als beim Abi ) bevor ich Maschinenbau studiert habe, daher auch der Rat das Alter ist nicht entscheidend, mit 22 biste bei weitem noch nicht der älteste. Bis ich fertig war mit Abi, Bundeswehr, Lehre usw. war ich noch älter als du beim Studienbeginn. Es ist übrigens nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil reifer zu sein, die meisten Abbrecher in den ersten zwei Semester waren Leute direkt aus der Schule die es nicht gewohnt waren dass man selbst was arbeiten muss/nicht alles geschenkt bekommt.

Das Studium selbst war von "ich tue mir sehr schwer" bis "locker machbar" alles dabei, eben je nach Fach und Professor/Anspruch. Dinge, die mir gut lagen wie Festigkeitslehre, Fluidmechanik, Energietechnik und sowas gingen trotz schwerer Klausuren ganz gut, schwer habe ich mir wie fast alle mit den 4 Semestern Mathe getan die man hinter sich bringen musste obwohl der Prof eigentlich ein netter war und die Klausuren durchaus schwer aber fair bzw. schaffbar.

3.) Das ist stark abhängig davon, wie gut du im Studium klar kommst / es dir liegt. Normalerweise sollte man davon ausgehen, dass man mit einem ordentlichen Arbeitspensum von 40-45 Stunden pro Woche gut klar kommt - eben wie ein normaler Job. Wenn du sehr gut bist / es dir gut liegt ists auch in weniger machbar, andere Personen ackern 60+ Stunden durch die Gegend um nicht durchzufallen.
Ob das hart ist oder nicht liegt auch sehr daran ob dir das Spaß macht was du tust. Für das eine Pflichtsemester BWL hab ich mich quälen müssen wie ein Irrer um mein Hirn zu zwingen das zu lernen obwohl die Grundlagen weder viel noch schwer waren (es interessiert mich einfach nicht), bei Dingen wie Fluiddynamik die ich sehr gerne gemacht habe hab ich mir teilweise selbst Aufgaben gestellt und stundenlang rumgerödelt einfach weil ichs schön fand das zu tun/zu können, da wart es nicht im gerinmgsten schmerzhaft viele Stunden am Stück zu rechnen. Ich mache mir heute noch den Spaß überschlagenderweise Kenngrößen, Durchflussmengen, Druckunterschiede, Strömungsverhalten usw. bei WaKüs zu berechnen. 

4.) Was man auf jeden Fall können sollte sind Grundlagen der Mathematik sofern die nicht sowieso in Vorkursen o.ä. angeboten werden - je nachdem wie weit vorne der lehrplan der Uni/FH anfängt. FHs fangen da ja teilweise bei Adam und Eva an weil sie genau wissen dass die meisten Leute mit nem frischen Abi nicht mal ne einfache Gleichung ableiten oder auflösen können. Man sollte zumindest sicher Ableiten/Integrieren können, natürlich irgendwas nach der gewünschten Größe auflösen können, vielleicht auch schon mal was von einer Taylor-Reihe oder einer Determinante gehört haben.
Ansonsten eben ein gutes Physikverständnis vorweisen... es hilft ungemein wenn man sich bei einem (einfachen) technischen Bild schon vorstellen kann wo welche kräfte in welche Richtung warum angreifen (nach 2 Semerstern Festi und Technische Mechanik siehst du irgendwann Pfeile in der realen Welt... ).



Aber am Ende noch ein genereller Satz: Es ist eigentlich völlig egal welche Abi-Note du hast (wenn sie zur Zulassung reicht), es ist egal welchen IQ du hast und es ist egal wie alt du bist oder was du sonst so machst in deinem Leben.
Das Studium besteht der, der sich selbst prügeln kann und dann weiter macht wo andere stehen bleiben. Es ist größtenteils ein reines Aussieben der Menschen die über sich hinauswachsen können von denen die das nicht können. Bleib einfach am Ball, lass nichts schleifen (2 Wochen vor der Klausur ist 2 Monate zu spät zum anfangen!) und wähle einen Studiengang dessen Inhalte dich interessieren. Dann schaffst du auch den Abschluss.


----------



## ich558 (5. Mai 2015)

@niklasschaeferDarf ich fragen was du als Mechatroniker dann mit fertigem Studium machst?​

@Incredible Alk

1. Mit extrem faule Sau haben wir ja etwas gemeinsam 
Das mit "für die Abi Note interssiert sich später keine Sau mehr" hab ich auch schon oft gehört aber zumindest für das erst Studium bzw Ausbildung ja doch, da oft nach da Abi Note aussortiert wird bzw der NC davon abhängt  Wie ist das momentan eigentlich mit der Anrechenbarkeit einer Ausbildung an den NC?

2. Ich weiß es ist kein Nachteil älter zu sein. Nur die Tatsache, dass Andere schon seit 10 Jahren Geld verdienen wenn man selbst noch studiert knabbert in gewissen Weise an der Motivation. Auch wenn man weiß man man den Weg geschafft hat, hat man beste Chancen erfolgreich(er) zu sein.
Mathe ist wohl für alle das schwerste Fach was ich so höre. Da ich aber (auch wenn ich in der Schule in Mathe schlecht war) das Fach nicht hasse und weiß ich brauche das Wissen für später (den Bezug hat man ja in der Schule eher nicht) schreckt mich das noch nicht allzu ab.

3.  Wieviel Stunden an Vorlesungen fallen den pro Woche ca. an? Ich kann mich da leider nicht einschätzen wie sehr mir der trockene Stoff liegt, wie gut ich während den Vorlesungen mitkommen kann und was an Nacharbeit erforderlich ist. Auf Dauer bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich es schaffe täglich von morgens bis Abends zu Ackern. Ideal wäre es halt wenn eine gute Mischung aus Lernen und Freizeit besteht.  Natürlich mach ichs nicht mehr so wie damals und heute, dass ich nach Hause komme und alles mache nur nicht Lernen 
Wieso musstest du ein Pflichtpraktikum BWL machen? Muss das jeder?

4. Ok das geht in Ordnung. Paar Grundlagen vorher anschauen ist kein Problem aber mein Mathe Abi Nachrechnen könnte ich momentan in keinster Weiße mehr 
Vorkurse und dergleichen würde ich bestimmt machen. Würde mir bestimmt nicht schaden.

Wie und wann muss man den Studiengang wählen? Ich war der Meinung bis zum Bachelor wird Maschinenbau grundlegend gelehrt und erst zum Master sucht man eine spezielle Richtung.

Danke für die aufmunternden Worte. Ich weiß Motivation ist alles und ein Spaziergang ist nicht. Sonst könnte es ja jeder.

Danke @all für jeden einzelnen Bericht. Das bringt mir alles viel an Infos die ich brauche


----------



## niklasschaefer (5. Mai 2015)

HI, also bei uns steht zur Auswahl in die Fertigung also Maschinenbau und Inbetriebnahme der SPS/MAschine oder in die Konstruktion/ Projektmnagment


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2015)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie die Ausbildung angerechnet werden kann da es bei mir keinen NC gab. Resultat: 155 Erstsemester, komplett überfüllte Räume. Aber das hat sich schnell gelegt, nach dem ersten Jahr war die Hälfte schon gesiebt. Ganz hinten angekommen sind knapp 40 Leute bei mir. Der Studiengangsleiter meinte aber "jo so ein Drittel kommt nocrmal durch... passt schon bei euch". 

Wie gesagt mach dir übers Alter keine Sorgen, das ist nebensächlich.

Mathe ist keineswegs das schwerste Fach (wie ich finde), Thermodynamik, Mechanik und Festi sind finde ich deutlich schwerer je nachdem welchen prof man da hat und wie der durchdreht. Nur ists bei Mathe einfach so, dass in der breiten Masse die größten Bildungslöcher (das sind schon Löcher, keine Lücken) sind und man hier eben nicht bei 1+1 anfängt und Dinge voraussetzt (das geht bei Festi ja eher nicht). Zusätzlich dürte Mathe das wichtigste Fach sein - denn als Maschinenbauer machst du ja sonst fast nichts, in den anderen Fächern wird ja auch fast nur gerechnet - nur halt praxisbezogen. 

Wie viele Vorlesungsstunden du hast hängt von Hochschule und Lehrplan ab - und ist üblicherweise im Grundstudium wesentlich höher angesetzt als im Hauptstudium. Bei mir waren da wenn ich mich recht erinnere auch immer rund 40 Semesterwochenstunden (SWS) angesetzt am Anfang, also Vorlesungen+Übungen, später im Studium warens dann nur noch 20-25, dann aber mit anderen Dingen wie Projektarbeiten usw. dazwischen. Da ich recht weit hatte bis zur Uni und sich die fahrt auch lohnen musste war ich anfangs sowieso meist von halb 8 morgens bis 6, 7 Uhr Abends da. Natürlich nicht durcharbeitend - die Veranstaltungen lagen aber teilweise so blöd dass man eh bleiben musste. Und nebenbei erwähnt hatte ich die Veranstaltungen alle Mo-Do (entsprechend viele am Tag) da ich kooperativ studiert habe und einen Tag in der Woche im Betrieb war, die Stundenpläne wurden für die "Koops" entsprechend angepasst so dass für unsere Gruppe möglichst nichts Freitags lag.
Aber keine Sorge, auch Freizeit hat man - sofern man sie einplant. Setzte dir einfach jede Woche Ziele die du erreichen willst und die sinnvoll sind (etwa um bei Mathe zu bleiben: "Bis Sonnatg will ich einfache Differentialgleichungen sicher lösen können" und leg los mit üben). Wenn du das Ziel schon Donnerstags erreichst kannste dir das Wochenende ja schön machen. Wenns erst Sonntags klappt eben nicht - auf die Art kommste aber immer durch.

Ich musste im Hauptstudium am Ende eine Veranstaltung BWL machen für 3 ECTS, das war schlicht ein Pflichtschein in dem Studiengang da "keiner ohne wirtschaftliches Grundwissen die Hochschule verlassen" durfte.


Wie du wann was wählen sollst musste mit deiner Hoichschule klären, das handhabt jeder anders. Ebenfalls mit den Spezialisierungen. Wir haben bereits nach 3 Semestern entscheiden müssen ob wir Richtung Konstruktion, Automobilbau, Fluguegbau oder Prozesstechnik gehen wollen (ich habe letzteres gewählt da es am Vielseitigsten erschien, da ist sogar Bio-/Umweltverfahrenstechnik und erneuerbare Energien drin gewesen - und das reine Konstruieren finde ich recht öde).


----------



## ich558 (6. Mai 2015)

Es grenzt schon an Irrsinn, dass ich  trotz schlechter Mathe noten nun einen Bereich einschlagen will, welcher sich hauptsächlich damit beschäftigt
Ich glaube aber das ich alles verstehen kann und nichts mit dem schlechten Noten von damals zu tun hat. In der Schule hatte ich einfach keinen Bock mir sowas zu erlernen bis ich es verstehe.

Dann ist die Anzahl der Wochenstunden mit anderen Studiengängen und deren Aufteilung über den Tag doch ziemlich ähnlich. Hab schon viele gehört die von Morgens bis Abends in der Uni sind obwohl sie nur eine Hand voll Stunden haben oder an einem Tag sogar gar keine.
Das mit der Freizeit planen ist ein guter Tipp den ich auch in der Vergangenheit schon hätte befolgen sollen 

Ein Freund von mir Studiert BWL und musste eine Pflichtpraktikum machen, welches er bei BMW erledigt hat. Sie bin ich übrigens auch auf diese Schiene gekommen.
Ich möchte nämlich danach gerne in den Automobilbereich einsteigen. BMW oder Audi wären meine Favoriten.
Hatte mich auch schon für ein Langzeitpraktikum bei BMW beworben. Leider Richtet sich dieses Angebot nur an Studierende. Toll wäre es natürlich mein Pflichtpraktikum ebenfalls bei BMW machen zu können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2015)

Dann streng dich an - zu BMW, Mercedes und Audi wollen extrem viele und entsprechend hart sind die Auswahlkriterien. Einer meiner Mitstreiter hat es geschafft und wohnt jetzt in München und arbeitet für BMW. Das war aber einer der besten die unser Jahrgang zu bieten hatte und die haben sehr viele 1er- Master da sitzen gehabt zum Rosinenpicken.

Ich will dich nicht entmutigen aber einen festen Job als Ingenieur bei einer solchen Firma zu bekommen ist alles andere als einfach, da musste schon wirklich gut sein.


----------



## RavionHD (6. Mai 2015)

Also ich verstehe Dich nicht, wenn Du mit ~28 fertig wirst liegst Du was den Master angeht noch voll im Schnitt, ich kenne niemanden mit einem Uniabschluss in diesem Alter der seit 10 Jahren arbeitet, außer Du meinst Leute mit Lehre, aber das ist was komplett anderes, Jene die ganz früh fertig werden mit dem Master sind in der Regel 24, gibt ein paar mit 23, aber im Schnitt ist alles zwischen 26 und 30 normal, mach Dir mal da keine Sorgen.


----------



## ich558 (6. Mai 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann streng dich an - zu BMW, Mercedes und Audi wollen extrem viele und entsprechend hart sind die Auswahlkriterien. Einer meiner Mitstreiter hat es geschafft und wohnt jetzt in München und arbeitet für BMW. Das war aber einer der besten die unser Jahrgang zu bieten hatte und die haben sehr viele 1er- Master da sitzen gehabt zum Rosinenpicken.
> 
> Ich will dich nicht entmutigen aber einen festen Job als Ingenieur bei einer solchen Firma zu bekommen ist alles andere als einfach, da musste schon wirklich gut sein.



Ich weiß ich weiß. Aber das steht sowieso in den Sternen. Studium beginnen und dann gut abschließen wäre sowieso erst mal First Step. Danach gibt es sicherlich mehrere Interessante Unternehmen 

@RavionHD
Naja ich denke halt, wenn ich mit 18/19 nach der Schule zu studieren begonnen hätte, wäre ich nun schon in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2015)

Ja, es gibt auch Leute die mit 24 Master sind, ich habe nen Bekannten der 26 ist und in wenigen Monaten seine Doktorarbeit abgibt bevor er 27 wird. Seine Masterthesis war als Paper damals in der Nature erschienen - und während der ganzen Sache noch Zeit um in unserer band zu spielen und am Wochenende in der Kneipe zu sitzen. 
Es gibt eben solche "Verrückten" aber im Mittel ists schon so, dass die meisten Absolventen irgendwo zwischen 25 und 30 liegen sollten.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Mai 2015)

So oder so,wenn man einen Ingenieur Studium abschließt,sieht die Zukunft schon recht gut aus,man kann auch bei kleineren Unternehmen anfangen und sich hocharbeiten.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht,ob das überall so ist,aber uns wurde oft gesagt,dass Ingenieure nicht so eine große Konkurrenz haben wie zb jemand,der BWL studiert hat.
Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall sich auf den Hintern zu setzen,und wenn man sowieso Interesse hat und sich Mühe gibt,dann spielt es keine wirkliche Rolle in welchem Alter man das Studium abschließt.
Werde wohl meinen Bachelor mit 21/22 haben und danach meinen Master mit 24 anpeilen,aber mache mir da keinen Stress. 
Denn einen Vorteil hat man durch ein paar Jahre jünger sein ja auch nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht,ob das überall so ist,aber uns wurde oft gesagt,dass Ingenieure nicht so eine große Konkurrenz haben wie zb jemand,der BWL studiert hat.



Sofern du nicht Ortsgebunden bist bekommste als guter Maschinenbauingenieur in Deutschland immer einen Job. Ich habe beispielsweise keine einzige Bewerbung geschrieben und hatte nach Abschluss des Studiums 4 (!) Jobangebote von Firmen, die an den Hochschulen Absolventen suchen gehen oder bei Exkursionen gerne mal nen Student abgreifen an der Ecke (ist mir wirklich passiert ), es gibt tatsächlich einen Fachkräftemangel in dem Bereich nach meiner Erfahrung.

Das Problem ist wenn du nicht wegziehen willst weil du hier Lebenspartnerin, Freunde, Verein usw. hast siehst schnell anders aus (vor allem im Saarland...) - deswegen sind bei mir 3 der Angebote sofort hinfällig gewesen und ich habe tatsächlich das angenommen mit der geringsten Bezahlung - aber vor der Haustür. Am Ende ist das aber gar nicht tragisch, denn wenn ich wegziehen müsste und ne Wohnung mieten/kaufen müsste wo der besser bezahlte Job ist hab ich am Ende wahrscheinlich noch weniger über als jetzt, denn hier hab ich nur 15km zur Arbeit und die Bude wo ich grade sitze ist zwar nicht das tollste aber sie gehört immerhin mir.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Mai 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> .....



Nun ich meine aber die Gehälter bei Ingenieuren (egal welche Richtung) sind trotzdem überdurchschnittlich ganz gut oder nicht?
Ich weiß natürlich nicht,wie groß die Unterschiede bei den angebotenen Jobs für dich gewesen sind.
Wenn dann halt zb die Freundin nicht mitziehen kann,aus welchen Gründen auch immer,ist natürlich doof.
Wobei ich nicht weiß,wenn ich die Chance hätte groß Karriere zu machen, wie ich mich entscheiden würde - Umfeld oder Karriere? ^^
Nagut die Frage stellt sich mir aktuell nicht,solange ich noch nicht fertig mit meinem Ing. Studium bin.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2015)

Natürlich verdient man als Ingenieur im Schnitt nicht schlecht - für irgendwas muss die Studiereri ja gut sein.

Die Unterschiede sind aber dennoch enorm, vor allem wenn man Unterschiede mit einbezieht die eben über die Bundelsänder oder Ländlich/Städtischer Bereich gehen.
Ums in Zahlen auszudrücken: Zwischen dem geringsten und höchsten Angebot lagen beim Einstiegslohn fast 25.000 €/Jahr _Unterschied_, das ist mehr, als viele Menschen da draußen insgesamt im Jahr verdienen.

Was die absoluten Zahlen angeht kann man durchschnittliche Gehälter für Maschinenbauingenieure ja ergoogeln oder bei entsprechenden Stellen (Statistisches Bundesamt usw.) einsehen. Ein M.Eng bekommt als Einstiegsgehalt demnach irgendwo in der Gegend von 40.000 €/Jahr. (Gehalt als Maschinenbauingenieur | Tipps zu Verdienst und Karriere oder Gehaltsreport: Was Ingenieure in welchen Branchen verdienen - SPIEGEL ONLINE).


----------



## ich558 (8. Mai 2015)

Ich würde mich wohl ähnlich entscheiden. Lieber weniger und dafür nicht so weit weg von Freundin, Freunden und Familie.
Verdienst ist - machen wir uns nichts vor- einer der größten Faktoren um sich während eines Studiums zu motivieren


----------



## RavionHD (8. Mai 2015)

Für unter 35K Brutto würde ich mich nicht abspeisen als Master, wobei der Trend aktuell eher Bachelor und 2 Jahre Berufserfahrung ist als nur Master, der Verdienst ist in der Regel nach 2 Jahren BE höher und man hat im Gegensatz zu einem Master auch praktische Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Der Vorteil ist halt dass Du früher arbeitest, Geld verdienst und praktische Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, wobei sich die Frage stellt wie die Chancen für einen Maschinenbauingenieur sind der "nur" einen Bachelor hat.
Bei naturwissenschaftlichen Fächern (Physik, Biologie, Chemie..) ist der Master schon fast Pflicht.

@ich558

Glaub mir, die meisten Studenten haben schon irgendwann mal etwas anderes probiert und den meisten geht es wie Dir, die Durchfallquote ist bei vielen Studiengängen sehr hoch und somit wirst Du merken dass die meisten Studenten wohl in etwa in Deinem Alter sind.
Die 2 oder 3 Jahre sind egal, sofern Du den Master mit 30 oder weniger in der Tasche hast, hättest Du den Bachelor mit 33 in der Hand wäre das eventuell anders.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Mai 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> .....



25.000 € Unterschied ist echt eine Hausnummer,aber mit 40.000€ Einstiegsgehalt kann man trotzdem nicht meckern. ^^
Wenn man sich dann noch in die Führungsetage hocharbeitet (sollte man das schaffen),dann steht einem wohl geldtechnisch eine sorgenfreie Zukunft bevor.

Aber ich glaube das größte Plus am Beruf Ingenieur wäre für mich die Zukunftssicherheit,wohl daher auch der Grund,warum dieser Beruf neben Ärzten so begehrt ist.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich jemanden,der seinen Bachelor in ET/IT mit 27 gemacht hat und jetzt schon ordentlich verdient.

PS: denke mal die Ingenieure sind trotz unterschiedlicher Richtungen doch gut vergleichbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> mit 40.000€ Einstiegsgehalt kann man trotzdem nicht meckern. ^^
> Wenn man sich dann noch in die Führungsetage hocharbeitet (sollte man das schaffen),dann steht einem wohl geldtechnisch eine sorgenfreie Zukunft bevor.



Sofern der Arbeitgeber eine sichere Bank ist und an seinen Angestellten festhält (personalpolitisch) ist das definitiv der Fall. Sowas ist leider heutzutage immer seltener, bei kaum einem Unternehmen kann man sich wirklich sicher sein, dass es in 20 Jahren noch da ist und viele Unternehmen gehen leider immer mehr zur Hire&Fire Mentalität über, obwohl letzteres wie ich finde langfristig sehr viel mehr Nachteile als Vorteile hat ("Langfristig" kommt aber im BWL-Jargon nicht wirklich vor).

Beim hocharbeiten gibts auch extremste Unterschiede in den Firmen.
Bei manchen Firmen hast du kaum eine Chance darauf deine Position wirklich zu verbessern, egal wie gut du bist. Dennoch gibts mit der Zeit mehr Geld - nur bleibt der große Sprung eben aus.
Bei anderen ists einfacher, sich hochzuarbeiten wenn man sich gut dranstellt - dabei steigen aber nur Arbeitsaufwand und Verantwortung, weniger das Gehalt.

Das erkennt man aber eben erst wenn man längere Zeit in einem Betrieb arbeitet und Einblicke bekommt wie es gehandhabt wird. Man ändert den Blickwinkel auf extreme Weise wenn man alle Positionen mal durchgemacht hat.
Als Arbeiter nach der Berufsausbildung dachte man "Die Büroheinis der Betriebsleitung verdienen einen Arsch voll Geld und arbeiten nix, ich eier hier rum für wenig Geld"
Als Ingenieur nach ein paar Jahren in der Führungsebene denkt man "Die in der Werkstatt habens gut, die müssen sich um nix Gedanken machen und wenns Hupt ist Feierabend... und das für fast dasselbe Gehalt wie ich"

Deswegen halte ich persönlich es auch für wichtig, dass Führungskräfte unten angefangen haben und eben nicht als Master ankommen und sofort Vorgesetzter werden. Es ist leichter, die Leute, ihre Gedanken zum Arbeitsplatz und ihre Motivationen zu verstehen wenn man selbst einer von ihnen war.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Mai 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Deswegen halte ich persönlich es auch für wichtig, dass Führungskräfte unten angefangen haben und eben nicht als Master ankommen und sofort Vorgesetzter werden. Es ist leichter, die Leute, ihre Gedanken zum Arbeitsplatz und ihre Motivationen zu verstehen wenn man selbst einer von ihnen war.



Wer steigt denn sofort in die Führungsetage ein? 
Ich meine fast jeder muss sich hocharbeiten,unabhängig vom Abschluss/Studiengang.
Auch Leute,die BWL studieren (bzw Wirtschaftswissenschaften) ,sind nicht unbedingt sofort in der Chefetage tätig. (ein Irrglauben von vielen Leuten)
Außerdem brauchen ja viele Ingenieure auch erstmal eine Weiterbildung im Bereich Management (einer der Gründe,warum Wirtschaftsingenieure beliebter werden) und die erwirbt man ja oft erst im Laufe der beruflichen Laufbahn.

Und du hast natürlich recht,so sollte es auch sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2015)

Ich kenne genug Absolventen, die sofort nach Einstellung Personalverantwortung hatten, natürlich nicht direkt Betriebsleitung aber etwa ein Gruppenleiter oder Schichtführer oder ähnliches.
Das halte ich für nicht besonders sinnvoll bei Absolventen die noch nicht "am Band" gestanden haben und auch die Leute deren Vorgesetzter sie nun sind nicht kennen (noch besser ist wenn sie wo hingesetzt werden wo sie von der Arbeit noch nicht mal was wissen und jeder Arbeiter entsprechend fitter ist). Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.^^

Was Managementweiterbildung betrifft ist man stark von der Hochschule abhängig wo man studiert hat. Bei uns gabs einige Pflichtveranstaltungen über managementbezogene Themen (Projektmanagement, Verkaufsstrategie/BWL, Auftreten/Rhetorik/Körperhaltung, Business-Englisch usw.), nichts was besonders in die Tiefe geht und nichts was Weiterbildung ersetzen könnte aber immerhin wusste man über die Grundlagen bescheid und hat zumindest eine Chance gehabt sich nicht gleich zu blamieren. 

Aber da haste Recht, diese "Skills" lernst du eher im Berufsalltag, nicht während der Ausbildung. Ich dachte auch nach Studienabschluss dass ich jetzt was ganz ordentliches erreicht hätte und mit ner 2,1 ganz gut bin in dem was ich tue. Jetzt, ein paar Jahre später, schaut man zurück und denkt "mann was hab ich damals alles nicht gewusst" 

...und ich befürchte, das wird sich alle 5 Jahre wiederholen.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Mai 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ....:



Junge Menschen als Gruppenleiter einzusetzen halte ich auch nicht für nachvollziehbar,würde ich persönlich auch nur ungern machen wollen.
Die Weiterbildung im Management habe ich ebenso als Pflichtfächer/Veranstaltungen,aber mit einem richtigen Bwler ist das natürlich nicht zu vergleichen.
Vorteil ist aber,dass man ein gewisses technisches Verständnis hat (logisch als Ing),aber eben auch Schnittstelle zwischen Technik und Wirtschaft übernehmen kann.

Ansonsten ja das habe ich oft gehört,dass man nach dem Studium ähnlich wie nach dem Abi noch auf dem Schlauch steht,wenn man nicht schon vorher praktische Erfahrung gemacht hat.
Meine Dozenten haben oft betont,dass vieles, was wir im Studium lernen, nur Theorie ist und dabei selten wirklich anwendbar ist 
Bin mal gespannt wie es bei mir in ca 3 Jahren aussieht,wenn ich mit dem Studium fertig bin.


----------

